# My question thread.



## Cpkeyes (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay, this the question thread for my stories, mainly for the Gaiaverse. A Sci-fi universe.

First question-What is a good material for the Precursor body-armor to be made out of? As you can guess,the Precursors are a super advanced race,who one day just disappeared I  am currently stuck of what their stuff are made of, and I wanted to start with their body armor.

Second question-Are wormholes a good method of FTL? If not, what is a better one. 


Third  question-There is no third question.

Fourth question-What is more effective and advance (Since I want to show the universe getting more advanced as time goes one) Phasers or Turbolasers? 

More may come.These may be stupid questions.


----------



## popsprocket (Nov 5, 2013)

1. Invent something that sounds like the name of a metal. Plenty of scifi tales do it. Either that or leave it ambiguous and have a scientist say something like "It's... unlike anything I've seen! This is quite literally an element that we don't know about."

2. It's your story and although scifi likes to stay in the bounds of possibilities, wormholes are a well established staple of FTL travel and I can't imagine any reader complaining.

4. I'll have to visit the future and get back to you on this one... No, seriously, they're made up words and it's completely arbitrary as to whether one is more advanced than the other. Just be warned, 'turbolaser' sounds so cheesy it makes my brain hurt. You might want to pick a different name.


----------



## Outiboros (Nov 6, 2013)

Cpkeyes said:


> Okay, this the question thread for my stories, mainly for the Gaiaverse. A Sci-fi universe.
> 
> First question-What is a good material for the Precursor body-armor to be made out of? As you can guess,the Precursors are a super advanced race,who one day just disappeared I  am currently stuck of what their stuff are made of, and I wanted to start with their body armor.
> 
> ...


1. Nothing. Not literally nothing - but these things are best to be kept secret and mysterious. It will only be technogabble, otherwise. Simply have them exist, and function, without anyone knowing how - because if they did, they could imitate and improve on the concept, and the body armour would soon be outdated.
2. Alcubierre drives/fold-space drives may be a more realistic way of achieving FTL travel, since you won't actually be going faster than light. Still, whether or not it is 'better' completely relies on the arbitrary choice of the writer on the speed.
3. Okay.
4. These don't mean anything. I could just as easily ask you this question: what is more advanced, quaaables or ormoples? They're as advanced as you make them. This is your universe, and it has your rules.

I also agree with the answers above. In short - this is YOUR story. Don't ask us what to do with it.


----------

